# 07 Giant TCR Advanced 0 or Felt F1



## dillant (Jan 3, 2007)

I need nelp. I'm looking into upgrading to either the Giant A0 or F1. I test road both at LBS (only 8 miles each because of time constraint) and still couldn't decide. I like to get opinion from people who have ridden both or any one of them. 

Here's my take. A0 is stiffer and ride smoother. More relax geometry. I felt I could ride whole day. Feel solid and secure. Life time warranty.
F1: Stiff, lighter, crisp handling. More agressive geometry. It wants to go fast. 5 years warranty. More appealing look.

I currently ride Klein Quantum Pro with Rolf Propel Pro Wheelset (+10 years). I'm 165. 5'10" and avid fast Rider. Often commute to work 15miles each direction. I like to sprint and attack climbs. Ride long weekend rides.

I have re-scheduled to test ride them again this Sat. This time for longer ride. Any advise on what I should look for during test ride would be appreciated.

Thanks.
Dillan


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Isnt Rolf Propel a mountian wheelset. Test ride bring your own saddle and shoe/pedal system. And make measurements equal (top tube and Saddle height).Change stems if needed. So you get apple to apple comparision.


----------



## dillant (Jan 3, 2007)

I meant Rolf Vector Pro. 
When I went in to test ride the bikes the guy replaced the pedal and setup both bikes to mach my Klein. He'll have the same wheelsets and handlebar on both bikes next time so that I could better compare the frame performance. I'll ask him to swap out the seddle too.
Thanks.


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Man you are high maintenence


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Also bring the shop a 6-pack and they will change stuff out with a smile


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

sevencycle said:


> Also bring the shop a 6-pack and they will change stuff out with a smile



That's more like it :arf:


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*klein quantum and Giant A0*



dillant said:


> I need nelp. I'm looking into upgrading to either the Giant A0 or F1. I test road both at LBS (only 8 miles each because of time constraint) and still couldn't decide. I like to get opinion from people who have ridden both or any one of them.
> 
> Here's my take. A0 is stiffer and ride smoother. More relax geometry. I felt I could ride whole day. Feel solid and secure. Life time warranty.
> F1: Stiff, lighter, crisp handling. More agressive geometry. It wants to go fast. 5 years warranty. More appealing look.
> ...



Is the Giant handling much faster than the Klein? Thanks


----------



## dillant (Jan 3, 2007)

I wouldn't say much faster. Giant is very responsive, solid and smooth ride where Klein is crisp (more like F1 handling) but since it's aluminum frame it doesn't have smooth riding feel.
DT


----------



## KaizFJ (Jul 11, 2006)

Are you sure the felt is lighter? I find that hard to believe with the advanced having a much lighter frame and wheelset.


----------

